# Auf nasser Straße weggerutscht. Fahrer oder Fahrtechnik versagt?



## plate (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

komme gerade vom Chirurg mit einem genähten Kinn. Hatte heute einen Unfall mit dem Mountainbike auf normaler Straße im Kreisverkehr und mache mir nun über die Ursache Gedanken.

Zu meinem Hintergrund:
Fahrrad fahre ich schon lange. Früher Mountainbike aber wenig technisch. Dann längere Zeit Rennrad. Die letzten Jahre gar nicht, und dieses Jahr habe ich mir wieder ein Mountainbike gekauft. Nachdem ich dieses Jahr zwei Mountainbike-Fahrtechnik-Kurse besucht habe und mich auch sonst etwas intensiver mit Fahrtechnik beschäftige, habe ich einige neue Sachen gelernt. Früher war ich immer mit gesundem Menschenverstand auf der Straße unterwegs und hatte nie Probleme. 

Doch jetzt übe ich gerade verstärkt die Kurventechnik. Hierbei lehnt man sich ja etwas mit in die Kurve, geht aus dem Sattel, drückt das Rad noch etwas runter, steht mit dem Kurvenäußeren Pedal unten und gibt mit dem Fuß möglichst viel Druck auf das Pedal damit die Laufräder sich schön aufkanten. Soviel zu Kurventheorie im Trail.
Laut meinem Trainer im Fahrtechnik-Kurs funktioniert das sogar mit dem Rennrad auf normalen Straßenuntergrund. 

Diese Technik habe ich jetzt einige Wochen sowohl im Trail, im Wald und auf der Straße mit meinem Mountainbike (Hardtail, 26", eher durchschnittliche, nicht besonders dicke Reifen) geübt. Dies hat bis heute immer schön funktioniert.

Nun bin ich heute auf einer Hauptstraße in einen Kreisverkehr eingefahren und wollte die dritte Ausfahrt nehmen. Da es wohl heute Nacht geregnet hat, war die Straße noch leicht feucht. Sie war nicht total naß und es war auch kein Laub auf der Straße. 

Nun fahre ich also in den Kreisverkehr ein, also leichte Rechtskurve und da ich ja dann um den Kreisverkehr rum wollte, gleich eine Linkskurve angesteuert. Ganz normal und intuitiv gelenkt, ohne besondere Fahrtechnik oder das Rad stark zu kippen. Da es ja eine schön langgezogene Kurve im Kreisverkehr ist gehe ich gerade aus dem Sattel, drücke das Rad mit dem Kurveninneren Arm (links) nur ganz leicht nach unten schon rutschen die Räder weg, das Rad rutscht nach außen und ich bremse mit dem Kinn auf der Straße.

Die hinter mir fahrende Polizei hat gleich einen Rettungswagen gerufen, etc...

Nun frage ich mich allerdings was da falschgelaufen ist? Ich habe leider erst kurz bevor ich fiel realisiert dass die Straße feucht ist. Ich bin aber wirklich nicht stark in Schräglage gegangen. Habe das auf trockener Straße und im Wald bis jetzt viel, viel extremer gemacht. Die Devise, so wurde mir oft erzählt, je schräger, je schneller und je mehr Druck, desto besser die Haftung. 

Warum bin ich gefallen? Kann man die Kurventechnik auf nasser Fahrbahn nicht verwenden? Oder habe ich sie falsch gemacht? Hätte ich mehr oder weniger kippen/Druck aufbringen müssen?
Gilt dass nur auf trockener Fahrbahn? Wendet man die Kurventechnik bei nassem Untergrund nicht an? Oder nur nicht bei nasser Straße? Was passiert bei nassem Waldboden?

Ich bin überzeugt, hätte ich von Fahrtechnik nichts gewusst und wär einfach gefahren wie immer, wäre ich nicht gefallen. Es war übrigens auch keine Fahrbahnmarkierung oder so auf der Straße.

Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß

plate


----------



## corra (24. Oktober 2013)

hatte mal ein ähnliches problem ich konte es nach besichtigen der unfallstelle auf ablagerrungen ( algen , grünspan ) von den bäumen zurückführen 

das war ungefähr wie eis aber fast nicht zusehen 


gute besserrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist dir das Vorderrad weggeschmiert? Dann evtl. zu wenig Gewicht auf dem VR.

Eine nasse Straße kann aber tückisch sein, wie @corra schrieb z.B. Dreck, Öl, etc.


----------



## plate (24. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten. Ich bin nicht so sicher. Ich würde sagen beide gleichzeitig oder eher Hinterrad. Das kam aber so unerwartet, dass ichs gar nicht mehr richtig sagen kann.

Gruß

plate


----------



## whitewater (24. Oktober 2013)

Zwei Dinge:
Zum einen tippe ich auch auf Siff auf der Strasse. Das ist halt die aktuelle Witterungslage.
Zum anderen finde ich den Rat Deines Fahrtechniktrainers zumindest soweit bedenkenswert, daß man ihn nicht einfach so und unreflektiert verwenden sollte.
Durch das stärkere Kippen des Rades ist die Kontaktfläche zum Untergrund eher auf der Reifenflanke, als auf der Lauffläche. Das kann, gerade, wenn der Untergrund siffiger Asphalt ist, das Rad wegschmieren lassen.
Grundsätzlich gibt es alle drei Techniken. 
-Rad senkrechter/Körper weiter nach innen,
-Rad und Körper in einer Linie in die Kuve legen
-Rad weiter nach innen,/Körper aufrechter
Jede hat Vor und Nachteile, und, je nach Aufgabenstellung ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Benni87NRW (24. Oktober 2013)

Also ich denke man kann nur vermuten, aber ich denke es liegt viel an zu viel Druck in Verbindung mit MTB Reifen, die eben andere Griffigkeitsverhältnisse haben als die eines Rennrades...
Aufm Trail, vermutlich was matschig oder mit Schotter, bewirkst du ja in gewisser weise mit dem Druck aufs Pedal, dass der Reifen "in den Matsch" Gedrückt wird und sich dort quasi mithilfe der Stollen "verkantet"..
Auf Asphalt ist aber quasi nix zum drin verkanten.. und wenn du dir mal überlegst wie die wirkenden Kräfte verlaufen, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Kraft aufs äußere Pedal ja nicht grade nach unten geht, sondern in einem gewissen winkel, mehr oder weniger diagonal, irgendwo nach unten und Kurvenäußeres läuft.
Somit würdest du dir mit zu viel Druck die Räder quasi selber zum nach außen rutschen bringen weil sie eben nicht verkannten wie in Matsch...

Hoffe das ist verständlich...;-) Ist nur meine persönliche Einschätzung, kann auch sein dass ich damit vollkommen falsch liege, aber vielleicht ists zumindest ein Denkanstoß...

Gruß,
Benni


----------



## Benni87NRW (24. Oktober 2013)

Whitewaters Theorie entspricht so in etwa meiner glaube ich ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (24. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Asphalt kannste das halt vergessen mit MTB reifen einen auf kurven drücken zu machen, wenn man zusätzlich noch am Anfang der perfekten Technik steht wirds auf jeden Fall abenteuerlich...

Das mit dem drücken ist der Physik her für Geländeuntergrund gedacht....

Schau dir mal Straßenrennen bei Motorrädern an, da legen die sich komplett in die Kurve. Bei Motocross nutzen die allerdings auch die Drücktechnik....  Auf Asphalt lässt sich nicht in den Bodenrücken um Grip zu erzeugen, da rutscht man höchsten weg  und mit MTB reifen auf Asphalt noch dazu bissel feucht oderso, das kann schnell mal böse werden auch ohne die Drück technik.

Bin selber letztens erst mit meiner tollen Drück technik voll auf nem Schotterweg abgeschmiert    gemerkt die Kurve krieg ich nicht ohne auf den Grünstreifen zu kommen und was mache ich, ja nochmal toll auf Vorderrad drücken und stärker einlenken.  Klar ne Schürfwunde ist geiler als ein paar cm die Grünfläche zu schneiden  ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Oktober 2013)

Letztens sind wir übelst durch Moos auf dem Asphalt ins Rutschen gekommen. Gut, bei einem Kreisverkehr wird das eher selten vorkommen, aber Asphalt kann durchaus sehr schnell sehr rutschig werden.
Selbst beim Trackstand auf einer leichten Steigung ist mir da das Hinterrad gnadenlos durchgerauscht.

Die groben Stollen vom MTB bringen da auch nichts, weil sie sich nirgends "eingraben" können. Ich meine sogar das Gegenteil ist der Fall, mit Slicks hättest du mehr Traktion gehabt, weil eine größere Kontaktfläche mit der Fahrbahn vorhanden wäre (und Aquaplaning gibts beim Fahrrad nicht).

Allerdings wäre ich auch gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, diese Kurventechnik in der Stadt anzuwenden. Da neige ich mich immer ganz normal zur Seite.


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Oktober 2013)

Fahrtechnik des Fahrers hat versagt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Oktober 2013)

plate schrieb:


> Doch jetzt Ã¼be ich gerade verstÃ¤rkt die Kurventechnik. Hierbei lehnt man sich ja etwas mit in die Kurve, geht aus dem Sattel, drÃ¼ckt das Rad noch etwas runter, steht mit dem KurvenÃ¤uÃeren Pedal unten und gibt mit dem FuÃ mÃ¶glichst viel Druck auf das Pedal damit die LaufrÃ¤der sich schÃ¶n aufkanten.


Vorweg zum dauernd beschworenen âDruck auf das Pedalâ. Das ist der grÃ¶Ãte Unfug, der erzÃ¤hlt wird. FÃ¼r die KurvenkrÃ¤fte bei einem bestimmten Kurvenradius interessiert nur der Ort des Schwerpunktes (Fahrer + Bike) und der BerÃ¼hrpunkt des Reifens (ausfÃ¼hrlich hier). Die Lage zwischen den beiden RÃ¤dern spielt dabei keine Rolle. Ob du dann Handstand machst, mit beiden FÃ¼Ãen auf einem Pedal stehst o.Ã¤. Ã¤ndert nichts an den KrÃ¤fteverhÃ¤ltnissen. Damit ist deine Frage âHÃ¤tte ich mehr oder weniger .../Druck aufbringen mÃ¼ssen?â beantwortet. Du kannst nicht mehr oder weniger Druck aufbringen.




> HÃ¤tte ich mehr oder weniger kippen/... aufbringen mÃ¼ssen?


 Dazu meint whitewater


whitewater schrieb:


> Durch das stÃ¤rkere Kippen des Rades ist die KontaktflÃ¤che zum Untergrund eher auf der Reifenflanke, als auf der LaufflÃ¤che. Das kann, gerade, wenn der Untergrund siffiger Asphalt ist, das Rad wegschmieren lassen.


Und das ist genau der Punkt. Wenn jemand zum ersten Mal hÃ¶rt, dass der physikalische Drehpunkt eines rollenden Rades nicht die Achse ist, sondern der BerÃ¼hrpunkt, schÃ¼ttelt er erst einmal den Kopf. So ein Unsinn!
 Aber hier einmal ein Bild dazu. Ein rollendes Rad mit etwas lÃ¤ngerer Verschlusszeit aufgenommen:






 Man erkennt an den verwaschenen Bereichen, dass sich das (senkrecht rollende) Rad wirklich um den BerÃ¼hrpunkt dreht, der sich auf dem Untergrund gleichmÃ¤Ãig in Fahrtrichtung bewegt. Am BerÃ¼hrpunkt herrscht Haftreibung. Ãberall daneben (auf der RadseitenflÃ¤che) Gleitreibung. Wenn das Rad auf die Flanke kippt, hat es viel Kontakt im Bereich der Gleitreibung und rutscht entsprechend leichter los.



whitewater schrieb:


> Durch das stÃ¤rkere Kippen des Rades ist die KontaktflÃ¤che zum Untergrund eher auf der Reifenflanke, als auf der LaufflÃ¤che. Das kann, gerade, wenn der Untergrund siffiger Asphalt ist, das Rad wegschmieren lassen.


 Beim Mountainbiken im GelÃ¤nde auf grÃ¶berem Untergrund bewirken die starken Stollen am Rand einen vÃ¶llig anderen Kontakt. Meines Erachtens hat das SchrÃ¤glegen des Rades aber als Hauptgrund, dass man StÃ¼rze besser kontrollieren kann, inneren FuÃ ausstellen, Rad nach auÃen fallen lassen, innen weiterlaufen.



whitewater schrieb:


> GrundsÃ¤tzlich gibt es alle drei Techniken.
> -Rad senkrechter/KÃ¶rper weiter nach innen,
> -Rad und KÃ¶rper in einer Linie in die Kuve legen
> -Rad weiter nach innen,/KÃ¶rper aufrechter
> Jede hat Vor und Nachteile, und, je nach Aufgabenstellung ihre Berechtigung.


Das ist der Punkt. Punkt drei fÃ¼rs MTB auf grobem Untergrund, Punkt 2 fÃ¼rs RR und Punkt eins auf Glatteis (ausprobieren!)


 Da Gleitreibung kleiner als Haftreibung ist, genÃ¼gt eine einzige kleine Stelle, die glatter ist, um dort das Gleiten zu starten. Und wenn dann die Gleitreibung der Umgebung nicht mehr groÃ genug ist, um das Rutschen zu stoppen, ist das das Ende der Kurvenfahrt. Und wie jeder weiÃ sinkt, wenn es nass ist,  die Haftreibung, die Gleitreibung und Ã¼berhaupt ist es glatt. Und trockenes Buchenlaub auf trockenem Buchenlaub ist fast so tÃ¼ckisch wie Glatteis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2013)

bitte bei physikalischer Betrachtungsweise Zentrifugalkräfte nicht außer Acht lassen!


----------



## Janf85 (25. Oktober 2013)

Mh Oldie.... Ich hab keine Physik studiert allerdings hab ich hier einige Sachen die man vielleicht nicht so allgemein ausdrücken sollte, damit es nicht falsch verstanden wird.

Druck aufs Pedal bedeutet also vielleicht nur das ich mein Gewicht zentral ins Bike gebe und es sich dann auf beide Räder gleichmässiger verteilt. Wenn wir jetzt noch von losem Untergrund reden, habe ich durchaus vorteile davon mehr druck auf die Reifen und den Boden zu geben. (Probier es aus: Vollbremsung ohne Körperarbeit, Vollbremsung wenn du Den Körper hoch und dann von oben nach unten in das Bike runterdrückst und im Moment der vollen Wirkung des Gewichts dann Bremst. Bewegte Masse von oben nach unten drückt das Rad nunmal stärker auf oder in den Boden als wenn die masse nur durch die Bewegung des fahren horizontal bewegt wird.... Die Reifen werden für einen Moment mit höherer Kraft in/auf den Boden gedrückt und es gibt dadurch mehr Bremstraktion). 

Halten wir also Fest 2 Räder mit Bodenkontakt sind besser als nur 1 Rad?  .....  Druck aufs Pedal ist erstmal unerheblich, wichtig ist genau, das beide Räder optimal belastet werden. Was einfacher vom Fahrrad erledigt wird, wenn das Fahrergewicht über das Tretlager eingeleitet und verteilt wird (Druck auf dem Pedal?) wenn wir jetzt auf losem Untergrund sind ist es also möglich durch gezielten Kraftaufbau die Reifen im Boden zu verkeilen und dadurch bessere Traktion zu erzielen. Durch gezielte Last Verteilung auf das äußere untere Pedal ist es eventuell wahrscheinlicher das Gewicht zum Vorteil der Traktion auf die Reifen wirken zu lassen.  Merke ich sogar das mein vorderer Reifen rutscht, und ich mich mit meinem Schwerpunkt dann weiter aufs Vorderrad bewege, kann es passieren das der nun höhere Druck auf dem Vorderrad jetzt dafür sorgt, dass sich die Stollen mit dem Untergrund verkeilen, der weiche Boden so verdichtet wird, das ich nun nicht mehr rutsche. Das gleiche gilt auch für mehr Druck auf das Pedal. Stell dich auf eine Personenwaage. Da steht 80 KG.  Jetzt winkel mal langsam das Knie an ... Mhh vielleicht 75 KG dann wieder 80.  UNd jetzt Strecke mal ganz schnell dein Knie ... 100 Kg ?  Also Mit dem Reifen im Boden verkeilen ist durchaus eine viel genutzte Option. 

Global zu behaupten Druck aufs Pedal zu bringen wäre quatsch ist also Quatsch. Nicht das das noch wer liest und einfach ungefiltert weiter erzählt.

Bei 2 Rädern, kann ich natürlich den jeweiligen Anpressdruck auf dem Boden verändern. durch Gewichtsverlagerung z.B. am einfachsten. Auch durch Gegendruck und Körperkraft kann der Anpressdruck kurzeitig verändert werden...

So und jetzt klär mich auf, vielleicht bin ich zu blöd... aber ich glaube eher nicht.  Wollte nur vermeiden das das noch einfach so nachgeplappert wird 

/Edit natürlich ist es nicht mehr Druck, als es gerade ist. Aber es kann mehr sein als zuvor, durch z.B. Beinstreckung im richtigen Winkel zum Boden und auf dem richtigen Pedal. Dadurch vergrößert sich eventuell die Reifenauflagefläche oder der Boden verdichtet sich stärker und das ist dann im Endeffekt der Schlüssel zum Erfolg  ;-)


Aber das ist nur meine eigene Erfahrung.  Vielleicht  fehlt mir die Theorie  ;-)  ich lerne gerne dazu .


----------



## teatimetom (25. Oktober 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Beim Mountainbiken im Gelände auf gröberem Untergrund bewirken die starken Stollen am Rand einen völlig anderen Kontakt. Meines Erachtens hat das Schräglegen des Rades aber als Hauptgrund, *dass man Stürze besser kontrollieren kann, inneren Fuß ausstellen, Rad nach außen fallen lassen, innen weiterlaufen.*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Oktober 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Druck aufs Pedal bedeutet also vielleicht nur das ich mein Gewicht zentral ins Bike gebe und es sich dann auf beide Räder gleichmässiger verteilt.


Das ist wahrscheinlich der Knackpunkt. Man drückt mit diesen Beschreibungen die subjektive eigene Wahrnehmung auf dem Bike aus. Sobald man weiß, was damit gemeint ist, also ein Lob bekommt: "So stehst du genau richtig!" verinnerlicht man das. Und du hast hier schon die wichtigste veränderbare Größe angegeben, die Kraftverteilung zwischen Hinter- und Vorderrad. Und die kann man verschieden verändern. Einmal ist das die Lage des Schwerpunktes zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad bei gleichmäßiger Fahrt. Durch Körperbewegungen bekommt man natürlich die Reaktionskräfte, die du im Folgenden beschreibst. Das gleich gilt für die Drehmomente beim Bremsen, die sich in Kräften bemerkbar machen.
Und da habe ich den Knackpunkt einmal fett gekennzeichnet.



> Wenn wir jetzt noch von losem Untergrund reden, habe ich durchaus vorteile davon mehr druck auf die Reifen und den Boden zu geben. (Probier es aus: Vollbremsung ohne Körperarbeit, Vollbremsung wenn du Den Körper hoch und dann von oben nach unten in das Bike runterdrückst und im Moment der vollen Wirkung des Gewichts dann Bremst. Bewegte Masse von oben nach unten drückt das Rad nunmal stärker auf oder in den Boden als wenn die masse nur durch die Bewegung des fahren horizontal bewegt wird.... Die Reifen werden *für einen Moment* mit höherer Kraft in/auf den Boden gedrückt und es gibt dadurch mehr Bremstraktion).


Ich gebe dir insofern völlig recht: Kurzfristig (vorübergehend, transient) kann man mehr Druck auf ein Pedal geben. Das ist aber auch immer damit verbunden, dass man vorher oder nachher weniger Druck auf das Pedal gibt.



> Halten wir also Fest 2 Räder mit Bodenkontakt sind besser als nur 1 Rad?  .....  Druck aufs Pedal ist erstmal unerheblich, wichtig ist genau, das beide Räder optimal belastet werden. Was einfacher vom Fahrrad erledigt wird, wenn das Fahrergewicht über das Tretlager eingeleitet und verteilt wird (Druck auf dem Pedal?)


Ja.



> wenn wir jetzt auf losem Untergrund sind ist es also möglich durch gezielten Kraftaufbau die Reifen im Boden zu verkeilen und dadurch bessere Traktion zu erzielen. Durch gezielte Last Verteilung auf das äußere untere Pedal ist es eventuell wahrscheinlicher das Gewicht zum Vorteil der Traktion auf die Reifen wirken zu lassen.  Merke ich sogar das mein vorderer Reifen rutscht, und ich mich mit meinem Schwerpunkt dann weiter aufs Vorderrad bewege, kann es passieren das der nun höhere Druck auf dem Vorderrad jetzt dafür sorgt, dass sich die Stollen mit dem Untergrund verkeilen, der weiche Boden so verdichtet wird, das ich nun nicht mehr rutsche.


Das ist alles richtig, nützt dir nur in einer Kurve nichts, soweit ich mich an alle von mir gefahrenen Kurven entsinne. Eigentlich soll man ja beim Einleiten der Kurve alle Vorbereitungen schon abgeschlossen haben.



> Das gleiche gilt auch für mehr Druck auf das Pedal. Stell dich auf eine Personenwaage. Da steht 80 KG.  Jetzt winkel mal langsam das Knie an ... Mhh vielleicht 75 KG dann wieder 80.  UNd jetzt Strecke mal ganz schnell dein Knie ... 100 Kg ?  Also Mit dem Reifen im Boden verkeilen ist durchaus eine viel genutzte Option.


Wie schon gesagt, sehr kurzzeitig, bei einem Hindernis sehr hilfreich. Für eine Kurve (>1s) eher nicht geeignet. Deine Waage zeigt wieder 80 kg, auch wenn du eine Stunde mit angezogenem Knie darauf stehst. Das Gewicht ändert sich nur, *solange du dich bewegst*. Kann man beim Pumpen in der Ebene am besten experimentell studieren.



> Global zu behaupten Druck aufs Pedal zu bringen wäre quatsch ist also Quatsch. Nicht das das noch wer liest und einfach ungefiltert weiter erzählt.


Naja. Für die Anleitung zur Kurvenfahrt wie im Ausgangsposting beschrieben halte ich es weiterhin für Qutsch.

Langer Rede kurzer, wenn auch wichtiger Sinn:


> Bei 2 Rädern, kann ich natürlich den jeweiligen Anpressdruck auf dem Boden verändern. durch Gewichtsverlagerung z.B. am einfachsten. Auch durch Gegendruck und Körperkraft kann der Anpressdruck *kurzeitig* verändert werden...


Und an dieser Stelle sind wir uns völlig einig. Die Frage für mich bleibt, ob ich das in einer Kurve nutzen kann?
 @scylla 





scylla schrieb:


> bitte bei physikalischer Betrachtungsweise Zentrifugalkräfte nicht außer Acht lassen!


Sind implizit im Anfangsstatement enthalten. Den Link zum besseren Verständnis habe ich eingefügt. OK?


----------



## Janf85 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke die Kompression die in einer Kurve ensteht dauert länger als eine Sekunde, und aber viel länger ist man in der Kurve meistens ja auch kaum... Das wird sich aber ein bisschen gegenseitig aufschaukeln... je nach Geschwindikeit natürlich  ;-). Ob man diesen Mehr Druck einfach als Synonym für nach hinten oder nach vorne Bewegen des Schwerpunktes benutzt ist die Frage... es fühlt sich eben nach mehr Druck auf dem Lenker an wenn man sich nach vorne lehnt ....

Ja wir sind uns einig, ich wollte nur mein Verständnis von Druck aufs Pedal ausdrücken, da man das ohne sich damit so doll zu befassen schon falsch verstehen kann.

Ich bereite mich vor der Kurve vor, "drücke" mich rein, rausche in die Kompression durch den mittlerweile durch verdichtung unter dem Reifen entstandenen Anlieger ... Mein Bein ist angewinkelt ... es rutscht...  Ich strecke das Bein ... es drückt  ;-)  und ich gebe kurfzeitig mehr Druck um für diesen kurzen moment mehr Grip zu bekommen ....

Haha  ja   also   ich denke das ist mehr so Ausdruck und Verständnis....   Druck aufs Pedal bedeutet auf dem Pedal stehen, und wenn man das tut hat man nicht mehr viel Möglichkeit mehr Druck drauf zu geben, ausser eben sich weiter nach vorne zu lehnen was in mehr Lenker / Vorderrad druck resultiert oder mehr nach hinten was eventuell in mehr Pedaldruck resultiert ....

Jaja die guten alten Korintenkakka,  aber es hat mich auch Interessiert ob meine selbst konsturierte Erklärung tragbar ist ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Oktober 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Jaja die guten alten Korintenkakka,  aber es hat mich auch Interessiert ob meine selbst konsturierte Erklärung tragbar ist ;-)


Du beschreibst das sehr schön. Ich selber finde es sehr wichtig zu klären, was mit einer Formulierung genau gemeint ist. Mit Missverständnissen lässt sich schlecht kommunizieren. Ich selber habe das Problem, dass ich physikalische Begriffe wörtlich nehme und dann oft gar nichts verstehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (25. Oktober 2013)

plate schrieb:


> Kreisverkehr
> 
> Nun frage ich mich allerdings was da falschgelaufen ist? Ich habe leider erst kurz bevor ich fiel realisiert dass die Straße feucht ist.



Im Kreisverkehr verschlabbern die Autos gerne mal ein wenig Diesel, insbesondere, wenn sie grad vollgetankt wurden und der Tankdeckel noch auf der Zapfsäule liegt.
Zweitens sammelt sich dort jede Menge Reifenabrieb an, der bei gerade einsetzendem Regen mit dem Wasser zusammen eine höllisch glatte Pampe ergibt, die erst mit der Zeit, bei entsprechend ausreichender Niederschlagsmenge von der Straße gespült wird. Jeder Motorradfahrer weiß das und geht bei einsetzendem Regen Kreisverkehre mit äußerster Zurückhaltung an. Es gibt vielbefahrene Kreisverkehre, z.B. direkt nach Autobahnabfahrten, die werden unter solchen Umständen glatt wie Schmierseife.
Ich denke also, du hattest in erster Linie ein Problem mit "dem Reibpartner" deiner Reifen. Mit Fahrtechnik hat das alles nicht viel zu tun. Dort gilt, je stärker du das Fahrrad nach kurveninnen neigst, desto mehr Gleiten hast du im Reifenlatsch. Das weiß auch wieder der Motorradfahrer und erkennt es daran, daß er beim Drücken den Vorderreifen an der Flanke deutlich stärker verschleißt, als in der Mitte der Lauffläche. (Der Hinterreifen verschleißt wegen der Antriebskräfte und des damit verbundenen Schlupfs immer in der Mitte am schnellsten.) Der Drückstil macht das Motorrad in Wechselkurven handlicher und beschleunigt die Schräglagenwechsel. (Denk dabei z.B. an einen Slalom um 'ne Pylonenreihe.) Beim Fahrrad dürfte das wegen der geringen Masse weitgehend unerheblich sein. Bei beiden bietet er aber eine bessere Ausgangsposition, falls die Fuhre mal wegrutscht. Deshalb ist er im Gelände - ob Anleger oder nicht - stets die erste Wahl, und wenn man gerade mit dem Mopped viel auf alten Militärstraßen in den Alpen unterwegs war, ertappt man sich auf der Heimreise dabei, daß man selbst bei Tempo 180 auf der Autobahn in den Kurven noch drückt. Die Parole "Tal-Ski, äußere Raste/Pedal, i-lenk-jetzt-mit-die-Fiaß!" konnte ich noch nie nachvollziehen. Ich denke, daß sich dahinter letztlich nichts anderes verbirgt, als eine Anleitung, um die Fuhre in eben jene Drückstellung zu bewegen.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei den ganzen Physik-Spezis hier kann ich nicht mithalten, aber ich würde nach der Erzählung ganz stark auf den feuchten Bodenbelag in Kombination mit stark gekippten Reifen tippen.
Man hat eben nicht unendlich Grip und je nach profil der Reifen hört das früher oder später auf und man rutscht weg. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung, insbesondere bei feuchter Straße.

Und wieso man im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr "aus dem Sattel" geht, versteh ich ehrlich gesagt sowieso nicht: Einziger grund dazu wäre eine Bordsteinkante oder eine große Pfütze, damit man unten rum nicht so nass wird. Da heb ich den Arsch auch vom Sattel.

Aber wenn man in eine Kurve fährt, bleib ich doch aufm Sattel sitzen mit meinem Stadtrad!

Generell gilt außerdem, rücksichtsvoll zu fahren und bei nasser Fahrbahn nicht zu schnell, grad in Kurven... erklärt sich aber von selbst denke ich.
Dann passiert auch in der Regel nicht so schnell was.


----------



## Oyster70 (26. Oktober 2013)

Öl-, Pollen-, Dreck und Wasser "schlabber auf der Strasse. Das hält kein Reifen. Das ist eher wie fahren auf Glatteis. Da hilft dir Fahrtechnik und Flankendrücken recht wenig. Äußerste Sensibiltät und Vorsicht, sonst "Autschn".


----------



## SofusCorn (26. Oktober 2013)

Jup, bei trockenem Asphalt kann man sich wunderbar in die Kurve legen.  Wenn man dann genauso fährt, wenns nass ist, endets böse. Ist mir auch  schon passiert inklusive lachendem Fußballpublikum.

Die Reibung aufm Asphalt ist eigentlich top (auch wenn hier Slicks ideal wären), aber es gibt halt keine Steilkurven im Kreisverkehr, die deinen Grip nochmal verbessern würden. 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Für die Kurvenkräfte bei einem bestimmten Kurvenradius interessiert nur der Ort des Schwerpunktes (Fahrer + Bike) und der Berührpunkt des Reifens (ausführlich hier).



Danke für den Link! Sowas hatte ich mal gesucht, aber immer nur halbe Sachen gefunden und ausschließlich auf Motorradseiten.


----------



## plate (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ganz vielen Dank für all eure Tipps und Anregungen.

Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke komm ich zu den Schluss dass irgendwas rutschiges auf der Straße, gepaart mit etwas hoher Geschwindigkeit, gewesen sein muss.
Ihr habt ja oft darüber geschrieben über Abrieb, Pollen, etc.

Evtl. noch interessant. War mit folgenden Reifen unterwegs:
Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 26 x 2.1, 50 EPI wire, Performance Serie

Gruß

plate


----------



## Mulk (26. Oktober 2013)

Da hat ja mal eindeutig der Fahrer versagt und kein gespür für den Grip seines Reifens.

Wenn es Leute schaffen auf einem Motorrad das über 250ps hat, bei über 200km/h knieschleifend Regen-Rennen zu fahren und dabei nicht stürzen, dann ist es denkbar dass jeder mit einem Fahrrad heil durch einen Kreisverkehr kommen kann.


----------



## pezolived (26. Oktober 2013)

http://www.motorradonline.de/motorradreifen/ausprobiert-regenrennreifen/174865


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Oktober 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Wenn es Leute schaffen auf einem Motorrad das über 250ps hat, bei über 200km/h knieschleifend Regen-Rennen zu fahren und dabei nicht stürzen, dann ist es denkbar dass jeder mit einem Fahrrad heil durch einen Kreisverkehr kommen kann.


Schon mal Tour de France angeschaut?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Oktober 2013)

Gerade wenn es nass ist drück ich das bike viel weniger, hab ich so vom supermoto übernommen.
Meine ktm war im nassen Kreisel auch immer wieder mal quer, wenn ich da voll gedrückt hätte wäre mir zu wenig Spielraum zu schnellen reagieren gewesen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. Oktober 2013)

Sowas ähnliches ist mir auch heute mit der Drucktechnik passiert. Aber im Wald alles war voll Laub und der Boden war noch matschig. Allerdings Bremse ich normal kurz vor diese Kurve aber heute war es zu spät und dann kommt dort so ein besch.....eidener Kötter, welcher un angeleint ist und rennt mir fast vors Rad erstes Problem gebremst noch alles gut gegangen und dann als ich aus der Ecke raus kam kurz bevor ich wieder beschleunigen wolle rutscht mit plötzlich der Hinterreifen weg und ich rutsche da quer den Wald runter. Nichts passiert zum Glück. Aber was ich damit sagen möchte es liegt nicht immer an der Fahrtechnik sondern auch an ungünstigen Zuständen. Wie hier das der Kötter meine Ideallinie zerstört hat. Und so bin ich zu steil aus der Kurve gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gwittmac (26. Oktober 2013)

plate schrieb:


> ...
> Diese Technik habe ich jetzt einige Wochen sowohl im Trail, im Wald und auf der Straße mit meinem Mountainbike (Hardtail, 26", eher durchschnittliche, nicht besonders dicke Reifen) geübt. Dies hat bis heute immer schön funktioniert.
> ...



Wenn man Fahrrad fährt, legt man sich halt gelegentlich auf's Ei. Mal bricht man sich die Knochen, mal halt nicht. Ist ganz normal,  und viel passiert scheint Dir ja auch nicht zu sein. Setz Dich auf's Rad und probier den Kreisel nochmal...


----------



## Mulk (26. Oktober 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Schon mal Tour de France angeschaut?



ja


----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Oktober 2013)

..aufstehen Krone richten und weiter machen, und sich nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Als Außenstehender kann man da immer schlecht was sagen,
wenn man nicht dabei war und denn Ort des geschehens nicht kennt.
Aber wenn mann sich so eine Platte macht, kann es in gewissen Situationen zu einer Blockade kommen und man verkrampft Automatisch.

Gruß Kai


----------



## F4B1 (28. Oktober 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Wenn es Leute schaffen auf einem Motorrad das über 250ps hat, bei über 200km/h knieschleifend Regen-Rennen zu fahren und dabei nicht stürzen, dann ist es denkbar dass jeder mit einem Fahrrad heil durch einen Kreisverkehr kommen kann.


Werden bei den Motorradrennen, die du hier ansprichst, neuerdings Geländereifen statt Slicks gefahren?
Es ist halt so: Je gröber das Profil, desto weniger Aufstandsfläche auf festen Untergrund. Was das für den Grip bedeutet muss ich hoffentlich nicht erklären.


----------



## Mulk (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei Regen verträgt ein Reifen nunmal weniger Schräglage als im Trockenen, wenn der Fahrer das nicht einkalkuliert oder das Rad zusätzlich drückt liegt schneller als er schaun kann. Aber da kann der Reifen nix dafür=> Nenn man also Fahrfehler.


----------



## John Black (30. Oktober 2013)

@plate  du hast nichts Falsch gemacht. Das Schicksal wollte es so. Manchmal klappt es, manchmal nicht.  Den ganzen Fahrtechnik Quatsch kann man vergessen. Wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser!  Naja Mulk vielleicht nicht. Motorrad mit Fahrrad vergleichen, was ein Kopffurz. Mir ist sowas mal auf Asche passiert. Habe zuvor 3 Kurven durch gedriftet und bei 4ten zu ruckartig mein Torso aus und in die Kurve geworfen , sodass die Gabel durch stauchte und Vorderrad weg rutschte, Game Over.


----------



## xc_fahrer (2. November 2013)

Was mit den Kräften los ist, hat @Oldie-Paul ja bereits bestens erklärt. Daran kann man mit keiner Fahrtechnik was ändern. Dennoch kann die richtige Fahrtechnik über Sturz oder Durchkommen entscheiden.

Die Technik, das Rad zu drücken hat m.E. nur im Gelände seine Berechtigung. Man erreicht damit,  daß es sich stärker neigt und die Seitenstollen besser greifen. Üblicherweise sind die so gestaltet, daß sie bei weichem oder losem Untergrund höhere Seitenführungskräfte aufbauen können als die Mittelstollen. Bei Asphalt kann sich aber nichts verzahnen und daher bringt das Fahren auf den Seitenstollen keine Vorteile. Im Gegenteil: die Dinger klappen seitlich weg, was man bei manchen Reifen als sehr unangenehmes Fahrverhalten in Kurven merkt. Der Nobby Nic ist so ein Kandidat.

M.E. sollte man mit Geländereifen auf Asphalt eher auf den Mittelstollen bleiben, also den Oberkörper stärker in die Kurve legen, um das Rad aufzurichten.


----------



## Marc B (2. November 2013)

Mach Dir da keinen Kopf - selbst die Profi-Downhiller verschätzen sich ab und zu in Sachen Traktion und legen sich wegen wegrutschenden Rädern hin (Steve Smith bei der WM 2013 in der ersten Kurve etc.) - gerade bei rutschigem Boden kann das passieren, je mehr Erfahrung man hat, umso besser kann man sowas abschätzen. Doch nasse Äste unter Laub und ähnliche tückische Sachen wird es immer geben... Die Traktionsgrenze erreicht man immer wieder, mit der gelehrten Technik (oft "Drücktechnik" genannt) bist Du auf jeden Fall sicherer unterwegs, als wenn Du auf Asphalt die typische Straßenradsport-Technik anwendest 

Heal up soon und Kopf hoch 
Marc

P.S.: Mich hat es vor Kurzem auf ein paar Eicheln erwischt, auch auf Asphalt, haha. Hatte ich mich wohl auch verschätzt und zack ging das ganz schnell!


----------



## Mulk (3. November 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> @_plate_  du hast nichts Falsch gemacht. Das Schicksal wollte es so. Manchmal klappt es, manchmal nicht.  Den ganzen Fahrtechnik Quatsch kann man vergessen. Wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser!  Naja Mulk vielleicht nicht. Motorrad mit Fahrrad vergleichen, was ein Kopffurz. Mir ist sowas mal auf Asche passiert. Habe zuvor 3 Kurven durch gedriftet und bei 4ten zu ruckartig mein Torso aus und in die Kurve geworfen , sodass die Gabel durch stauchte und Vorderrad weg rutschte, Game Over.



Na klar...das Schicksal wollte es so Wenn du das sagst

Und klar vergleich ich ein Fahrrad mit nem Motorrad weil es physikalisch exakt das gleiche ist, es unterscheiden sich im wesentlich nur in diversen Variablen. Informier dich mal über den Kamm'schen Kreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. November 2013)

^^
Eben ;-)

Fakt ist das egal ob Fahrrad oder Motorrad es so ist das wenn ich das bike drücke der Spielraum geringer ist wo ich das bike noch abfangen kann wenn es rutscht.

Wer was anderes behauptet hat entweder keine Ahnung oder er kennt den Vergleich nicht...
hat also keine Ahnung.


----------



## John Black (4. November 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Na klar...das Schicksal wollte es so Wenn du das sagst
> 
> Und klar vergleich ich ein Fahrrad mit nem Motorrad weil es physikalisch exakt das gleiche ist, es unterscheiden sich im wesentlich nur in diversen Variablen. Informier dich mal über den Kamm'schen Kreis.



Du meinst wohl die Reibungsellipse. Nichts für ungut, allgemein stimme ich Dir zu aber ich fand nicht nett was Du da geschrieben hast. Man kann sonst noch wie super Moto fahren, das bewahrt einen nicht vor nem Sturz auf Fahrrad. Jede Situation ist immer anders! Was weiß ich, was der Plate falsch gemacht hat.  Vielleicht haben die Cops den angestoßen.


----------



## Mulk (4. November 2013)

Naja die Warheit serviert man Eiskalt 

Es is auch klar dass dich trotz bester Fahrtechnik trotzdem immer wieder mal auf die Nase haun wird. Aber grad dann, find ich, is es wichtig herauszufinden was schief gelaufen ist.

Wenn ich weiß dass ich die Kurve zu schnell genommen und deswegen zu viel Schräglage gebraucht hab passiert mir das an der Stelle kein zweites Mal. Wenn ich sag dass das einfach nur Pech war, oder Schicksal, dann fliegst du nächstes Mal an der Stelle wieder von der Strecke.

Jeder Sturz is ein kleiner Goldschatz an Erfahrung^^


----------



## SofusCorn (4. November 2013)

Hm, kann man eigentlich erkennen, ob das Wegrutschen am schlechten Grip lag oder dass man sich zu sehr in die Kurve gelegt hat? Sagen wir mal nur das Hinterrad rutscht weg, dann hätt ich es eher auf Grip geschoben. Wenn jetzt beide Räder wegrutschen evtl eher auf eine zu starke Schräglage?!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Hm, kann man eigentlich erkennen, ob das Wegrutschen am schlechten Grip lag oder dass man sich zu sehr in die Kurve gelegt hat? Sagen wir mal nur das Hinterrad rutscht weg, dann hätt ich es eher auf Grip geschoben. Wenn jetzt beide Räder wegrutschen evtl eher auf eine zu starke Schräglage?!



Oder einfach beiden, durch das zu starke in die Kurve legen hatte man noch weniger Grip als man eh hat und dazu war es noch nass.


----------



## SofusCorn (4. November 2013)

So mein ich das nicht. Sagen wir mal er legt sich bei trockenem Asphalt so in die Kurve. Er schafft die Kurve problemlos. Legt er sich exakt so auch bei nassem Asphalt in die Kurve und legt sich diesmal hin, lags am schlechteren Grip bei Nässe. ODER hat er sich einfach so stark in die Kurve gelegt, dass das Rad quasi umgekippt ist? Dann würde seine Schräglage sowohl bei trockenem als auch bei nassem Asphalt nicht klappen.
Ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich meine . 

PS: ich hab grad nochmal den Abschnitt im Startthread gelesen: ohne Kurventechnik um die Kurve fahren hat geklappt, dann beim extra in Kurve legen umgekippt, heißt für mich, dass er sich zu sehr in die Kurve gelehnt hat. 



> Ganz normal und intuitiv gelenkt, ohne besondere Fahrtechnik oder das  Rad stark zu kippen. Da es ja eine schön langgezogene Kurve im  Kreisverkehr ist gehe ich gerade aus dem Sattel, drücke das Rad mit dem  Kurveninneren Arm (links) nur ganz leicht nach unten schon rutschen die  Räder weg,


edit: umso mehr ich dazu Sachen ergoogle, umso mehr muss ich die Infos aus dem "Mastering Mountain Bike Skills" Buch anzweifeln. Schade   "Lean your bike more than your body: This position gives you extra traction..." Da ist sogar eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> umso mehr ich dazu Sachen ergoogle, umso mehr muss ich die Infos aus dem "Mastering Mountain Bike Skills" Buch anzweifeln. Schade   "Lean your bike more than your body: This position gives you extra traction..." Da ist sogar eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


Es kommt darauf an, auf welchem Untergrund du fährst. In meinem ersten Posting             #*11* /habe ich etwas über die Gründe gesagt.


----------



## SofusCorn (4. November 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, auf welchem Untergrund du fährst. In meinem ersten Posting             #*11* /habe ich etwas über die Gründe gesagt.



Ja okay, man fährt mehr auf den seitlichen Stollen. Ich les mir gerade das hier durch und versuche es zu verstehen. Demnach entsteht durch den Druck aufs äußere Pedal ein Drehmoment:
http://www.ifz.de/tipps%20und%20Tricks/ifz_Rastendruck.pdf

Ich find diese physikalischen Erklärungen ziemlich interessant, nur blöderweise gehts beim Fahrrad ständig um: Drehmoment, Reibung, Kräfte was ich schon in Physik für Nebenfächler nicht gemocht hab an der Uni 
edit: Okay, soweit ich es verstanden habe, kann man durch Druck auf das äußere Pedal das Rad aufrichten, weil halt ein Drehmoment entsteht. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn man nicht dauerhaft Druck aufm äußeren Pedal hat.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ja okay, man fährt mehr auf den seitlichen Stollen. Ich les mir gerade das hier durch und versuche es zu verstehen. Demnach entsteht durch den Druck aufs äußere Pedal ein Drehmoment:
> http://www.ifz.de/tipps und Tricks/ifz_Rastendruck.pdf


Das kannst du im Grunde alles vergessen. Das wird ja auch klar ausgesprochen.

Es interessieren (Kurvenradius und Geschwindigkeit vorgegeben) nur der Ort des Schwerpunktes des Gesamtsystems und der Ort des Kontaktpunktes auf dem Untergrund. Dabei kann die Schräglage des Bikes je nach Fahrtechnik verschieden ausfallen. Was sich dabei unterscheidet, ist der Kontaktbereich des Reifens (Latsch genannt, wie ich hier gelernt habe).



> Ich find diese physikalischen Erklärungen ziemlich interessant, nur blöderweise gehts beim Fahrrad ständig um: Drehmoment, Reibung, Kräfte was ich schon in Physik für Nebenfächler nicht gemocht hab an der Uni


Und trotzdem hält sich dein Bike daran. Ist doch toll!
Übrigens heißt es nicht Nebenfächler sondern Andersgläubige.


----------



## cännondäler__ (4. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mit der Drücktechnik die Erfahrung gemacht, daß ich im Grenzbereich (zentrale Position und etwa ausbalancierte Kraftverteilung auf Vorder- u. Hinteread) damit eher über beide Räder rutsche anstatt mit dem Rad weg zu kippen. Anders ausgedrückt: Selbst beim Wegrutschen bleibt mein Kurvenwinkel relativ konstant, da mein Schwerpunkt mit der Reifenaufstandsfläche fast im Lot steht, während ich beim Legen beim Wegrutschen in eine Rotationsbewegung Richtung Boden gerate. Ich schiebe also anstatt zu kippen.
Neulich hat beim Drücken in einer Schotterkurve mein Vorderrad kurz Grip verloren. Dies konnte ich dadurch ausgleichen, daß ich kurz das Hinterrad zum Blockieren gebracht habe. Dadurch bin ich kurz aber stabil über beide Räder gerutscht und habe die Hinterradbremse in dem Augenblick wieder geöffnet, als das Vorderrad wieder Halt fand. 
Ich bezweifle, daß ich das mit der Lege-Technik geschafft hätte, aber vielleicht überzeugt mich ja jemand vom Gegenteil.
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich es auch schon geschafft in sehr schnellen Kurvenwechseln (beim Üben auf Asphalt) durch die schnelle Hoch-Tief-Bewegung im Übergang zwischen Rechts-Links-Kombination meine Räder zum Abheben zu bringen (siehe das Beispiel mit der Waage), was nicht wirklich lustig ist wenn es einen Unvorbereitet erwischt...
Es geht für mich beim Drücken also nicht nur um Grip oder nicht Grip, sondern auch um Kontrolle.
cännondäler


----------



## SofusCorn (4. November 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es interessieren (Kurvenradius und Geschwindigkeit vorgegeben) nur der Ort des Schwerpunktes des Gesamtsystems und der Ort des Kontaktpunktes auf dem Untergrund.


Ja scheinbar ist es doch nicht so einfach, siehe Link. Man muss zwar das Gesamtsystem betrachten, aber eigentlich auch Fahrer und Rad getrennt. Betrachtet man laut Link bei der Drücktechnik nur das Rad und stellt sich den Fahrer als eine parallele Kraft vor, die auf der äußere Pedal drückt und damit ein Drehmoment um den Radaufstandspunkt erzeugt. (Das führt übrigens dazu, dass man das Rad noch schräger legen muss, wenn man dauerhaft außen drückt)
Allerdings werden sich da einige Größen ändern, weil im Beispiel das Motorad doppelt soviel wiegt wie der Fahrer, ganz im Gegensatz zum Fahrrad. Und das Pedal beim Fahrrad nach unten zeigt und damit das Drehmoment wiederum kleiner wird usw usw usw... -.-* Es scheint echt schwierig zu sein das ganze einfach zu erklären.




> Und trotzdem hält sich dein Bike daran. Ist doch toll!
> Übrigens heißt es nicht Nebenfächler sondern Andersgläubige.


Ich glaub es hieß sogar "Naturwissenschaftler" aka alle Nicht-Physiker aus dem MINT-Bereich.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. November 2013)

Teer und Offroad sind da 2 paar Schuhe.

Ich drifte dir auf Schotter auf Anhieb, gedrückt, mit fast jeder Crossmopete über beide Räder rutschend durch die Kurven.
Auf Teer sieht das nicht so gut aus, da ist grip weg meist schlecht.

http://sport1.uibk.ac.at/lehre/kurt/MTB/Skriptum MTB.doc

^^ 
Tante Edith sagt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ja scheinbar ist es doch nicht so einfach, siehe Link. Man muss zwar das Gesamtsystem betrachten, aber eigentlich auch Fahrer und Rad getrennt. Betrachtet man laut Link bei der Drücktechnik nur das Rad und stellt sich den Fahrer als eine parallele Kraft vor, die auf der äußere Pedal drückt und damit ein Drehmoment um den Radaufstandspunkt erzeugt. (Das führt übrigens dazu, dass man das Rad noch schräger legen muss, wenn man dauerhaft außen drückt)


Wenn du eine Kurve *gleichmäßig* fährst, sind alle Drehmomente ausgeglichen (Summe = 0). Und dann bleibt das, was ich schon schrieb, übrig. In der Praxis hat man das wesentliche Problem, dass der Fahrer auf dem Bike herumturnt. Bei allen Kunststücken in airtime z.B. kommt man mit den einfachen Erklärungen deswegen in Teufels Küche



> Ich glaub es hieß sogar "Naturwissenschaftler" aka alle Nicht-Physiker aus dem MINT-Bereich.


So ist es.


----------



## Harry. (4. November 2013)

Die Schwalbe Performance Reifen sind bei Nässe schlecht!
Und wenn die Temperaturen sinken wird es noch schlechter.
Den Grenzbereich kann man im Trockenen hören und fühlen. Bei Nässe eher nicht.


----------



## Grossvater (5. November 2013)

plate schrieb:


> Evtl. noch interessant. War mit folgenden Reifen unterwegs:
> Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 26 x 2.1, 50 EPI wire, Performance Serie
> 
> plate



Du hast (zumindest in diesem Zusammenhang) aus meiner Sicht was ganz wichtiges vergessen  --> welcher Reifendruck??  Immer wesentlich mitentscheidend wenns einen brezelt 

Ab und zu liegt man halt...


----------



## xedims (8. November 2013)

MTB Reifen haben (logischerweise) auf der Straße halt nicht so eine Haftung wie ein Rennradreifen. Der Rocket Ron geht dabei noch ganz gut. In Verbindung mit glitschig nass ist doch Logisch das du dich gelöffelt hast (du warst wohl zu schnell )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (8. November 2013)

xedims schrieb:


> MTB Reifen haben (logischerweise) auf der Straße halt nicht so eine Haftung wie ein Rennradreifen.



Da täuscht du dich aber. Es gibt bei Nässe nichts was so dermassen schnell und unkontrollierbar ist wie ein Rennradreifen. Selbes beim bremsen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. November 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Da täuscht du dich aber. Es gibt bei Nässe nichts was so dermassen schnell und unkontrollierbar ist wie ein Rennradreifen. Selbes beim bremsen.



Ist ja klar weil der Rennrad nicht so viel Wasser verdrängen kann. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## xedims (8. November 2013)

Also bei einigen MTB Reifen ist außen der Abstand einfach zu groß der Stollen, darum hat natürlich auf glattem Untergrund dieser Reifen viel weniger Bodenhaftung als ein Reifen der für die Straße entwickelt wurde. Klar ist bei Regen ein passendes Profil natürlich besser, als ein Reifen der für trockene Straßen entwickelt wurde.





xrated schrieb:


> Da täuscht du dich aber. Es gibt bei Nässe nichts was so dermassen schnell und unkontrollierbar ist wie ein Rennradreifen. Selbes beim bremsen.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. November 2013)

Sowas wie Aquaplaning gibts beim Fahrrad nicht wirklich.
Demzufolge wären Slicks immer besser als Profilreifen auf Asphalt, auch bei Nässe.


----------



## SofusCorn (8. November 2013)

Profil ist eher nebensächlich, als das Gummi selbst. 
Winterreifen sind z.B. weicher als Sommerreifen und haben dadurch einen besseren Grip bei kälteren Temperaturen, wo das Gummi vom Sommerreifen einfach zu hart ist.

edit: grobe stollen am Rand haben in Kurven eher das Problem, dass sie wegknicken können oder das Fahren auf Asphalt schwammig machen.


----------



## John Black (8. November 2013)

MTB Reifen , was mich extrem Ã¤rgert! Es gibt keine vernÃ¼nftigen unter dem Apekt Wirtschaftlichkeit und Gewicht. Da ich hier kaum Wald habe und auch gerne Asphalt Schotter fahre, ist ein 60â¬ Reifen Satz in einem Sommer durch und dann bleiben noch 3 Jahreszeiten. Will nicht soviel VerschleiÃ haben! Mein Wunsch Reifen mÃ¼Ãte haben. Ca. 600Gramm, mittleres Profil aus hartem Gummi durchgehend, AuÃenstollen etwas weicher, schmaller als 2,25 Noby Nic, guten Pannenschutz. Vielleicht hat hier jemand ein guten Tipp.  Danke.


----------



## pezolived (8. November 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> Will nicht soviel Verschleiß haben! Mein Wunsch Reifen müßte haben. Ca. 600Gramm, mittleres Profil aus hartem Gummi durchgehend, Außenstollen etwas weicher, schmaller als 2,25 Noby Nic, guten Pannenschutz. Vielleicht hat hier jemand ein guten Tipp.  Danke.



Specialized Crossroads! 
Der hält so lange, bis du ihn nicht mehr sehen kannst! 
(Aber dafür kennt er off-road und steil bergab auch öfters mal kein Halten. )


----------



## John Black (9. November 2013)

zu schmall , zu schwer, aber gutes Profil. Danke!


----------



## pezolived (9. November 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> zu schmall , zu schwer, aber gutes Profil. Danke!





John Black schrieb:


> schmaller als 2,25 Noby Nic, guten Pannenschutz.



7,62mm (0,3") schmaler als dein Nobby Nic - und Pannenschutz wiegt nun mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Black (9. November 2013)

Hast du selbst nachgemessen? Mehr Pannensicherheit als der noby nic, brauche ich nicht und der ist viel leichter.


----------



## pezolived (9. November 2013)

Nö, einfach nur aus den Zollwerten umgerechnet. Den Nobby Nic habe ich außerdem nie gefahren. Den Crossroads hatte ich vor 10 Jahren mal montiert, um über die Via Claudia Augusta an den Gardasee zu kullern. Der läuft auf Asphalt wirklich leicht, erzeugt in Schräglage lustige Summgeräusche, je schräger desto lauter und bietet dort auch einen schön pampigen Übergangsbereich in die Gleitreibung. Du kannst also in Spitzkehren bergab mit zwei glibbernden Reifen die Kids auf ihren Motorrollern überholen und hast dabei stets alles im Griff. Auf Schotter oder völlig unbefestigten Wegen sorgt er jedoch häufig für einen stieren Blick, wenn's wirklich steil wird, weil er da ziemlich rasch keinen Halt mehr findet. Deshalb habe ich ihn wieder runtergeschmissen und brauche ihn nun auf meiner Stadtschlampe auf ... seit 10 Jahren, obwohl die durchaus häufig benutzt wird. 
Das Profil scheint sich übrigens zwischenzeitlich geändert zu haben. Meiner hat noch einen durchgehenden, zick-zack-förmigen Mittelwulst.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Leon96 (9. November 2013)

John Black schrieb:


> MTB Reifen , was mich extrem ärgert! Es gibt keine vernünftigen unter dem Apekt Wirtschaftlichkeit und Gewicht. Da ich hier kaum Wald habe und auch gerne Asphalt Schotter fahre, ist ein 60 Reifen Satz in einem Sommer durch und dann bleiben noch 3 Jahreszeiten. Will nicht soviel Verschleiß haben! Mein Wunsch Reifen müßte haben. Ca. 600Gramm, mittleres Profil aus hartem Gummi durchgehend, Außenstollen etwas weicher, schmaller als 2,25 Noby Nic, guten Pannenschutz. Vielleicht hat hier jemand ein guten Tipp.  Danke.


Rocket Ron und dann Tubeless fahren.


----------



## John Black (10. November 2013)

@Leon 96 Wo ist den bitte das durchgehende Profil am Rocket Ron.
Das ist so ein typischer Verschleiß Reifen. Der Hält keine 100km ohne Profil zu verlieren auf Asphalt. Ich glaube den wenigsten ist es bewusst, wie viel Umweltbelastung solche Reifen machen. Die Hersteller haben sich spezialisiert auf diesen Wegwerf Mist.


----------



## Cityracer (10. November 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Sowas wie Aquaplaning gibts beim Fahrrad nicht wirklich.
> Demzufolge wären Slicks immer besser als Profilreifen auf Asphalt, auch bei Nässe.



das ist so, je mehr Fläche auf den Asphalt kommt, umso mehr Haftung. allerdings passt das nur, wenns richtig nass ist. so wie vom Diskussionsersteller beschrieben wars aber schmierig. da haste wenig Chancen, schon gar nicht in Schräglage. höchstens vlt. mit Spikereifen, bei Asphalt aber auch fraglich.

Fahrtechnik bedeutet halt auch, die Fahrbahn zu lesen und die Geschwindigkeit anzupassen. gerade bei der aktuellen Jahreszeit. aufrecht kannste dann evtl. noch was abfangen oder den Sturz abmildern. schräg biste als Hobbyradler sofort weg. 

ansonsten, passiert halt mal. unter Schicksal buchen. wenigstens weitgehend glimpflich. mich hats mal zu der Jahreszeit auf der Nordschleife Hohe Acht mit nem PKW schmierig rausgetragen, zack in die Leitplanke. obwohl bestimmt schon 100 mal da lang gefahren...udn trotzdme passierts. das war nicht ganz so glimplich, monetär...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. November 2013)

Cityracer schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik bedeutet halt auch, die Fahrbahn zu lesen und die Geschwindigkeit anzupassen.


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Huber (4. Dezember 2013)

Cityracer schrieb:


> das ist so, je mehr Fläche auf den Asphalt kommt, umso mehr Haftung. allerdings passt das nur, wenns richtig nass ist. so wie vom Diskussionsersteller beschrieben wars aber schmierig. da haste wenig Chancen, schon gar nicht in Schräglage. höchstens vlt. mit Spikereifen, bei Asphalt aber auch fraglich.
> 
> Fahrtechnik bedeutet halt auch, die Fahrbahn zu lesen und die Geschwindigkeit anzupassen. gerade bei der aktuellen Jahreszeit. aufrecht kannste dann evtl. noch was abfangen oder den Sturz abmildern. schräg biste als Hobbyradler sofort weg.
> 
> ansonsten, passiert halt mal. unter Schicksal buchen. wenigstens weitgehend glimpflich. mich hats mal zu der Jahreszeit auf der Nordschleife Hohe Acht mit nem PKW schmierig rausgetragen, zack in die Leitplanke. obwohl bestimmt schon 100 mal da lang gefahren...udn trotzdme passierts. das war nicht ganz so glimplich, monetär...



Hallo ihr Lieben,

da kann ich "cityracer" nur Recht geben. Die gleichen Erfahrungen habe ich während meiner aktiveren Zeit auch gesammelt.

Liebe Grüße


Hans Huber


----------

